# Bearings need help bad



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get some good beefy bearings that would fit the Jar Docs tumbler. I have almost ten that have failed now, even the replacements from jar doc. some lasting less than a week and im getting very []. I need something thats gona last years not weeks, please help. Thank you

 Digger Ry


----------



## deer4x4 (Jun 21, 2008)

try to get the size and everything and maybe check out a place that does roller blades or skate boards they are sealed and have to deal with weight and alot of friction depends on the size go online to diffrent bearing shops i will see what i can find out but need a size thanks bob


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.mcmaster.com/

 McMaster-Carr has everything in the known universe for sale... 

 search for mounted bearings.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks Ive bought from them before I just have no idea which size to look for


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 21, 2008)

You need to order it based on the shaft diameter of your unit, and I say that with a totally straight face[] 
 I use the sleeve ones because they are cheaper but they have grease fittings and you have to grease them. Havent had one go bad yet.


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2008)

I understand that Gunth... all the bearings I am finding fit smooth shafts and these for the Jar doc application are hex shafts...


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes thats what I want, these sealed ones are total crap


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.millerbearing.com/main.htm these seem to be the ones jar doc is using

 digger ry


----------



## bottlediger (Jun 21, 2008)

Allright, should have the problem fixed. Thanks for all the help guys

 Digger Ry


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Ry, did you order these yet? I was waiting to see how they worked on your tumbler because one of mine is bad too. How much is one and what part # fits our tumblers? 
 ~Tom


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 7, 2008)

Tom, I found out the only ones to fit our systems are the ones straight from wayne. All the bearing problems seem to be worked out you just have to make sure you install them exactly as wayne says or you will mess either one or both on the shaft. The new ones I have installed are working fine now, best of luck

 digger Ry


----------

